# CRAP! NO MORE CRAFTSMAN 22124



## cbMerlin (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been saving a few bucks here & there in my "secret stash" (you single folks may not understand what a "secret stash" is, if you're married, you probably do). I wanted to get a Craftsman TS 22124 and arrived at the stash total needed just in time for it to be discontinued. Read a bunch of very favorable reviews on the 22124, don't understand why it was discontinued, seemed very well recieved? Had a great fence upgrade and 1/4 hp more than what the alternative 22114 appears to have. Now, I've been looking at pretty much all options and makes. I like what I'm reading about the 22114, but kinda wanted the full cabinet rather than the 3/4 cabinet. I'm also strongly considering added something to my "bucket list", Powermatic model PM2000, heck my stash is almost halfway there now, why not? Just so you know, from a logical standpoint, even I can't justify buying any new TS, let alone a PM. Woodworking for me is just a hobby, don't ever plan on trying to make a living at it, and is a great stress reducer from my "regular job". But ya know, I just want it, it'll look good, cut good, make me happy and best of all, since my wife doesn't know anything about TS's, she might just think, since alot of my other tools are Craftsman, I went a cheaper route by buying the Powermatic, assuming none of you rat me out. So, I need you to talk me off the ledge or tell me to jump.


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

I say JUMP, do it for me, I would love to have a Powermatic table saw and drool over them anytime I see one, can't justify it as there is nothing wrong with my Ridgid, but just do it, come on do it. Hey, if your wife gets really mad you can give it to me, maybe that will stop the argument, If I had to choose between a powermatic and my…. I better stop now.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

cbMerlin - Life is too short for anything less than you can afford even if takes a bit longer to afford it. Good quality is will last near a lifetime and the use of a quality item will give such enjoyment that a lesser item may well be a struggle using with the on-set of discouragement… JM2C
I have a General 650 and kick myself for not getting a machine this good decades ago!


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

See, do it, JUMP!


----------



## NMSBob (Feb 26, 2010)

There are still some 22124 tables saws on the floor at some stores that are being sold at a big discount.
The lowest I have heard was $273.00 for a floor model , I picked one up new in crate for $419.00 at the Malden Ma store a few weeks ago.

Bob


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

One of the best pieces of advice that I have ever received was to buy the most tool your budget will allow. This was given to me by a friend of mine, who is a pro, when I first started in woodworking. The times that I have not heeded this advice I have invariably come to regret it later. If you want the Powermatic then go for it. The PM is a quality saw that will last you a lifetime. The latest issue of Wood Magazine just gave it an escellent review.


----------



## PawPawTex (Mar 16, 2010)

I say if you can't find the craftsman you saved and stashed so long for go ahead and take the plunge and go for the Powermatic. Afterall, you only go around once right? Rule #2…It's better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission. LOL I have friends who have a PM and they love it! P.S. I'd never rat out a fellow woodworker! LOL


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Try searsoutlet.com and look for the saw there. You may have to drive a bit, but they are still quite a few out there.

Or, you could get the PM. I doubt you'll ever regret that decision!


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

If the wife gets really angry you can always show her these replies and blame it all on us, we're here for ya. haha, yea that wouldn't work for me either, I still say go for it, Ive considered selling blood for one of these, is it wrong I'm so hung up on tools?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dont forget to look on Ebay and Craigs list for a used Powermatic or Unisaw. There are usually a lot of them on there in great condition and good prices.


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

If you still have doubts just look at how sexy Snowyrivers shop is


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

I just moved to this from my almost 20 year old craftsman contractor, I love this saw. I am a hobbyist and said the same thing you did. Now that I have this it is a big step above the old one. I too would love a delta or PM but again as a hobbyist can not justify the price tag. As these are way below the price is a great investment. Also as snowy river mentioned check craigslist. Right after I picked up my craftsman I found the Delta for $900 it was well used but still a great deal. Anyway you go just enjoy it.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, bargain yellow tools, they do look nice to the trained eye, and cheap to the untrained, never let her see the invoice.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

If you want a PM at this stage already, what's the point of buying the Craftsman? You're still going to want the PM after buying the CMan, and still not truely happy. When I bought my Delta Contractors I thought that'll be all I ever need, so let's just plunge down $500 and get on with it. It's still true in most cases, but now I have to surpress this desire to buy a Unisaw or General 350 everyday. Why not just skip the extra cost of the hybrid and just save up directly to the PM2000.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

The Jet cabinet tablesaw is also a good one to look at. Craigslist and Ebay are definitely worth searching. I have found some very good deals on high quality tools on these 2 sites. There is really no need to buy new. Good tools that have been well cared for will last generations. Also, think carefully about whether you want a left or right tilt saw. I prefer left tilt ones.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

Jump







...Jump!...


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Why buy new? Craigslist is awash in all vintages of Unisaws, Powermatics, and other high end cabinet saws…


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

There are two in Louisville for 599.97. 502-339-2700


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

For a hobbyist, there's a lot to be said about tools that are a pleasure to use and make you happy. It's all part of the experience, plus tools not only tend to hold their value better than many "hobby items", they can also contribute to a house full of family heirloom furniture that would have otherwise cost a small fortune. If it doesn't take food off the table…go for whatever saw floats your boat!


----------

